# Weird subwoofer noise (chirping)



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

VID 20120629 131859 - YouTube


This is a response to my last thread: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...131779-subwoofer-smells-doing-test-tones.html

I have uploaded the sound. The subwoofer also SMELLS very nasty every time I open it up. I have taken out the plate amp, and have eliminated ALL other sources (PR's don't work since it isn't sealed).

I read online that this sub issue CAN arise but seeing what you guys think before I start to mess with it any further.

Note: VERY low tones! Watch out!

Thanks!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

voice coil is rubbing.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

Almost sounds like the voice coil is separating from the cone. Take it out and look where the two connect and see if there is any separation. Also push the cone in(gently and evenly) and see if you hear any scraping or rubbing noise.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

You beat me chad!!


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

<_>. Bought this sub off this forum. Never new about it till recently since I didn't have a box ready for it.

I do hear rubbing noises when I push it in.....

Do I have to turn it into the company to get fixed <_>?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

nick650 said:


> <_>. Bought this sub off this forum. Never new about it till recently since I didn't have a box ready for it.
> 
> I do hear rubbing noises when I push it in.....
> 
> Do I have to turn it into the company to get fixed <_>?


The overheating MAY have deformed it, but generally this happens after someone bottoms it out HARD slamming the voice coil into the backplate and deforming it.. think of smashing a pop can a little, it's footprint will be larger than that of an un-smashed one.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Never over heated by my use. I only have 500 watt plate amp with a 5 amp fast blow fuse. So how do I go about fixing such a thing....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

You said it reeks when you open the cab no?

Call the company to verify that it CAN be repaired. Many can't as they are made in a factory far far away and spare parts are not really thought of.


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

Have you taken the subwoofer out and examined it? It seems like it plays normal sometimes and other times makes the weird noise. Wonder if it may have like a plastic cap over the magnet or something thats loose.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

And make sure it's evenly torqued to a very flat surface.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Took it out into free air and pushed on it. Same issue. I even pushed REALLY fast and I got that weird smell to be produced. It is the rubbing of the VC.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Bummer.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Do I smack the magnet with a rubber mallet really really hard allot of times to get it into place or is this a dead one? 

Do I let the rubbing continue and just rub itself back into place using test tones?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't think it's misaligned.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

That's why you should be careful with used subs. The guy who sold it may have had it in his trunk and never noticed the noise. Just take something away from this experience. Not to say you should never buy used speakers. Ask questions to the seller and test as soon as you get it.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ya your right . Lesson learned. So far replacement for this is VERY unlikely and just spent 800+ on this build as well <_>. What could I use as a replacement for the worst case scenario? I would LOVE to have one that can do IB really well.

How about I let it keep rubbing on a test tone that isn't that stressfull and hopefully it will go away? As I see it, it is copper against steel or w.e metal. The copper will degrade quite fast and a few mm' shouldn't kill the VC?


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

nick650 said:


> Ya your right . Lesson learned. So far replacement for this is VERY unlikely and just spent 800+ on this build as well <_>. What could I use as a replacement for the worst case scenario? I would LOVE to have one that can do IB really well.
> 
> How about I let it keep rubbing on a test tone that isn't that stressfull and hopefully it will go away? As I see it, it is copper against steel or w.e metal. The copper will degrade quite fast and a few mm' shouldn't kill the VC?


Then you risk possibly burning up the amp if the sub shorts. I would cut your losses and move on. I wouldn't risk running damaged equipment.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well now for a new sub...........

Any suggestions? Has to be god for IB.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

nick650 said:


> Well now for a new sub...........
> 
> Any suggestions? Has to be god for IB.


What size? 15"? Dayton IB385-8 15" Infinite Baffle Subwoofer 295-455

If you're on a budget...Dayton makes some very nice speakers/subs. I'm a huge fan.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Passive radiator my bad <_>.

Need similar SQ and output as the AE sub that is good for PR.

Dayton Audio TIT400C-4 15" Titanic Mk III Subwoofer 4 Ohm is looking good so far.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

That's not a bad choice. Qts is a little low but should work since I assume you'll be mounting to the rear deck.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I think this is a perfect thread to butt in with a story about subs making noises.

I bought a NIB old school Aura RPM 10000 sub from a legit member/friend on here, and when I hooked it up to power I noticed a similar noise like the coil was rubbing right out of the box. I was really bummed but while inspecting it I stuck my finger all the way up the pole vent to see if I could feel the former of the coil (which led to my finger getting stuck for a while...) and felt something move around. The sub didn't make a scraping noise anymore. Turns out the little screen at the top of the pole vent had come unglued and was loose under the dustcap. It sucked, but I was able to pull it out of the pole vent with a screwdriver and a pair of really long needle nose pliers!


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

hurrication said:


> I think this is a perfect thread to butt in with a story about subs making noises.
> 
> I bought a NIB old school Aura RPM 10000 sub from a legit member/friend on here, and when I hooked it up to power I noticed a similar noise like the coil was rubbing right out of the box. I was really bummed but while inspecting it I stuck my finger all the way up the pole vent to see if I could feel the former of the coil (which led to my finger getting stuck for a while...) and felt something move around. The sub didn't make a scraping noise anymore. Turns out the little screen at the top of the pole vent had come unglued and was loose under the dustcap. It sucked, but I was able to pull it out of the pole vent with a screwdriver and a pair of really long needle nose pliers!


You lucked out, what made you decide to shove your finger up the air shaft?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'll be damned.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

DOING IT NOW!

No go 

I'm sort-of worried about the inductance of the Titanic. It is roughly 2-3 times more then the AE. Will this pose problems?


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Richv72 said:


> You lucked out, what made you decide to shove your finger up the air shaft?


Haha.. I know it sounds bad, but I wanted to feel around on the ID of the coil former to see if I could feel any blemishes to confirm that the coil was indeed bad. I think it stems from all the time I have invested in porting cylinder heads over the years where "finger banging" is just part of the process.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Normally the coil is bad at the bottom.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

hurrication said:


> Haha.. I know it sounds bad, but I wanted to feel around on the ID of the coil former to see if I could feel any blemishes to confirm that the coil was indeed bad. I think it stems from all the time I have invested in porting cylinder heads over the years where "finger banging" is just part of the process.


Good thing the vc vent wasn't a little larger.:blush:


----------

